#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [繪圖] 推薦國外大貓畫家

## 照

我也是在deviantart網站找到的 ˇˇ

給大家欣賞

因為這版其實還滿少獸會來的   是因為放得太下面 
還是貓迷較少呢?




外國就是外國~  都走寫實風  很棒的素描~



獅子素描 看來還沒完成

出處：http://hibbary.deviantart.com/

在看看另一作家



這是前幾天看到了 感覺真的很帥呢

可愛的掌掌~~~~



豹的花紋分離了~~~
大喵咪~~好可愛~~




獵豹  跟上一張依樣 花紋都分離了 好好玩喔



不知道是木法沙 還是 辛巴



很像森林王子的 壞喵咪(??) 謝利




出處：http://ayem.deviantart.com/




最近很喜歡逛deviantart  有很多圖片 照片都可以查到

所以我常常再網站裡面找靈感~~

----------


## W.D.silent

在[狼]之樂園裡畢竟不是主流吧

不過在某些方面而言最近的確覺得貓科比犬科附有更多的萌點!!(比如驕傲的個性、肉球等）

感謝分享～～～～這就相辛巴列為收藏ＸＤ

----------


## J.C.

這兩位畫家我watch很久了 ^^
畫大貓的高手還有很多 我也來介紹幾位
順帶一提  DA本身有外連網址的 不需要另外傳圖

Dark Natasha 超有名的老牌獸畫家
其實他是什麼動物都會畫啦
http://darknatasha.deviantart.com/

<object width="450" height="395"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=91659321&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=91659321&width=1337" height="395" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

<object width="450" height="561"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=91046873&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=91046873&width=1337" height="561" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

<object width="450" height="567"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=52482744&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=52482744&width=1337" height="567" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>


Balaa 
畫獅子王起家的獸迷 寫實風格很有特色 其實也是很多動物都會畫
http://balaa.deviantart.com/

<object width="450" height="550"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=30340730&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=30340730&width=1337" height="550" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

<object width="450" height="657"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=40081813&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=40081813&width=1337" height="657" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

<object width="450" height="567"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=22838301&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=22838301&width=1337" height="567" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



Ebony Tigress
專畫大貓類的畫家 擅長動物的寫實姿態捕捉
http://ebonytigress.deviantart.com/

<object width="450" height="369"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=1400810&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=1400810&width=1337" height="369" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

<object width="450" height="493"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=1559946&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=1559946&width=1337" height="493" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

<object width="450" height="388"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=91465018&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=91465018&width=1337" height="388" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>


如果大家有興趣我再介紹更多位畫家

----------


## 照

W.D.silent說的也是 =ˇ=
畢竟是以狼為主嘛~ 
是阿 ~  我是最近幾年傳項貓科類^^


第一張可拉說才覺得 真的好像喔XD
因為都是綁馬尾吧 還有眼鏡 衣服都很像


JC給的我也看過幾位耶~
喔~  原來有連結阿XD"
因為不熟 外加英文看無@@"
耶~ 又有收藏了~ 謝謝~

----------


## 幻影紅虎

在狼族的地盤中
大貓還是佔少數
本大爺是紅虎
不名思易是紅毛老虎
感謝大大授圖
我覺得狼族在怎麼帥氣
也比不上大貓優雅輕巧吧
您說是吧~

----------


## 則

我想畫到這程度...

需要耐心琢磨

才會有這樣的作品

呀...依照我的進度畫到這還久的

----------


## wingwolf

大貓們都是超級漂亮的生物^^
又優雅又強壯

感謝照和J.C.的推薦^^
正在瘋狂存圖中…………

----------


## J.C.

再來繼續推薦國外大貓畫家~

The Tigress 喜歡畫老虎跟獅子王
http://thetigress.deviantart.com/

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=5080534&width=1337" height="610"></embed>

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=3210292&width=1337" height="610"></embed>

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=4440551&width=1337" height="610"></embed>


Tigon 也是一位喜歡畫獅子王的大貓畫家
http://tigon.deviantart.com/

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=11092911&width=1337" height="610"></embed>

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=7830441&width=1337" height="610"></embed>

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=9122989&width=1337" height="610"></embed>


Daisy7 毛毛的畫法相當出色 偏寫實的動物畫家
http://daisy7.deviantart.com/

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=6426337&width=1337" height="610"></embed>

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=9312156&width=1337" height="610"></embed>

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=20833067&width=1337" height="610"></embed>


Synnabar 寫實風格的大貓畫家 喜歡表現動物的兇猛跟肌肉感
http://synnabar.deviantart.com/

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=72638616&width=1337" height="610"></embed>

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=2015533&width=1337" height="610"></embed>

<embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=5631279&width=1337" height="610"></embed>


說真的 好像畫狼為主的畫家還是比較多 ^^;

----------


## 若葉

WOW....

我覺得我又開了一次眼界~(揉眼睛(睜大

而且好像有看到無線稿的畫風呢

真的很棒~!

----------


## 爆裂狼

不管是哪一張圖
我都覺得話的很好看
特別是有幾張畫的栩栩如生!

----------


## 上官犬良

真的是高手中的高手啊....(遠目
寫實風真的好厲害
將大貓的神采表現的淋漓盡致

----------


## zzz8519

真是大開眼界了  :jcdragon-idle:  

這裡是狼之樂園
所以貓或龍可能都比較弱勢的感覺
(登入的圖也是用狼、主題圖大部份也是狼為主)

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

獵豹花紋分離那張超帥的
我非常喜歡獵豹\r
但其他大貓也都不錯^^

----------


## 火龍

聽說,有一個畫老虎的大畫家去了香港
他的畫作好像放在某一個的商場裡展覽的說
如果我有空的話,去看看他的畫作也好!
順道放上來給大家欣賞

----------


## mitot4111

厲害 不愧是高手 尤其是那幾張點與豹分離了

----------

